# DUBAI | Meydan Beach Hotel | 259m | 849ft | 56 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/meydan-beach-hotel/27141



















2017-09-04










2017-12-16










2018-02-02










2018-07 from propsearch


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



Urban Samurai said:


> From this week


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-26 by ericdub


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-13 by A7R


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 30









Blue waters Dubai by Ammar Malhotra on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 3* (on the left)








Dubai sunset by Mustafa Sheikh on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-29 by idkman


----------

